# making the call?



## littlesongbird (Jan 20, 2008)

*---*

---


----------



## Blueshadow (Sep 16, 2008)

It takes a lot of courage to push through all the inhibitions, it's scary to sit before someone as well, but it can be done if one is determined enough to make it happen. There's no guarantees once in counseling that it will go the way one hopes. Perhaps you can defuse the situation by going forward more or less with an "I don't care" attitude. Don't invest too much initially and just see how it goes.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

It's really hard at first but once I did it I felt so much better. Just remember that they get calls like this often and there's nothing to be ashamed about. Maybe you could write down what you want to say and read it off to them when they answer, that might help a little. Before I called I practiced saying exactly what I wanted to tell them and that helped to ease my nerves a little bit. Try not to much too much thought into it and just do it! I hope everything works out well for you


----------



## Stephdunn101 (Sep 9, 2008)

I put off the call for a very long time. I had some of my family asking me "did you call".
But you hvae to remember is that they deal with this kind of stuff all the time. they are not going to judge you. Its ok be strong. good luck


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I have been putting off making some calls for several months now... I wish I could just make the calls and be done with it...


----------



## Psytrancer (Sep 28, 2008)

I empathize with the difficulty in making that telephone call, but have you considered e-mail? I sat on the telephone number for too long, but then a friend suggested I do an internet search and e-mail the therapist, keeping it brief. It worked like a charm, and my e-mail went something like this:

Hi Dr. X - I've been referred to you by X and have been told that you are experienced in treating social anxiety. I would like help dealing with social anxiety, so can we set up a time to discuss what options are available to me?

That's all - and it started the whole ball rolling for me.


----------

